# Suctioning



## dang88 (Jul 10, 2014)

Hello all, I'm studying for the nremt b and I recognize a difference in the nhtsa and my new brady book. The nhtsa states to suction for no longer than 15 seconds on an adult and my book says no longer than 10 seconds. For nremt testing purposes which one should I go with?


----------



## 9D4 (Jul 10, 2014)

dang88 said:


> Hello all, I'm studying for the nremt b and I recognize a difference in the nhtsa and my new brady book. The nhtsa states to suction for no longer than 15 seconds on an adult and my book says no longer than 10 seconds. For nremt testing purposes which one should I go with?



To the best of my knowledge it is still 15 secs. I haven't heard of anything different and that's what I was tested on.


----------



## MMiz (Jul 10, 2014)

I always learned 15 seconds for adults, 10 seconds for children, and 5 seconds for infants.


----------



## OnceAnEMT (Jul 10, 2014)

MMiz said:


> I always learned 15 seconds for adults, 10 seconds for children, and 5 seconds for infants.



Exactly what I've learned. As well, only suctioning on the way out. Insert, then activate suction, sweep out side to side and out over X seconds as stated above.

That said, I've never seen this done in person  The nurses tend to just... suction.


----------



## vcuemt (Jul 11, 2014)

15 seconds on the way out.


----------



## BrooklynBarnes (Jul 19, 2014)

I heard 15 seconds...or in real life my instructor told us to hold our breath and when we feel like we need air, thats when our patient needs air (meaning stop suctioning)


----------



## Emergency Metaphysics (Jul 19, 2014)

dang88 said:


> Hello all, I'm studying for the nremt b and I recognize a difference in the nhtsa and my new brady book. The nhtsa states to suction for no longer than 15 seconds on an adult and my book says no longer than 10 seconds. For nremt testing purposes which one should I go with?



I'm glad you noticed this difference, as I take my test in a couple of months. Getting a list of the discrepancies is quite helpful.

Thanks,
M.


----------



## drl (Jul 20, 2014)

My instructors gave us ranges:
Adults: 10-15 sec
Children: 5-10 sec
Infants: < 5 sec

General NREMT number is no longer than 15 seconds for adults, but apparently they sometimes have ranges in the answer choices to try to throw you off.


----------



## Underoath87 (Jul 20, 2014)

I was always told no longer than 10 seconds.


----------



## joshrunkle35 (Jul 21, 2014)

Underoath87 said:


> I was always told no longer than 10 seconds.




Me too.


----------



## rmabrey (Jul 21, 2014)

I was taught 10 secs, I practice "however long is necessary"


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 21, 2014)

10 to 15 seconds is fine for thin secretions. It's a different story when you're hoovering pizza/beer/blood/salt water or whatever else may be flowing out like a nasty river. 

On the NREMT skill sheet, the critical fail is "suctioning for a excessive or prolonged period of time". If you verbalize "I would suction secretions between 10 and 15 seconds until the oropharynx is clear" you'll be fine in the practical.


----------

